
Show HN: Imgp – high-performance batch image resizer & rotator - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/imgp
======
apjana
imgp is a command line image resizer and rotator for JPEG and PNG images. It
can resize (or thumbnail) and rotate thousands of images in a go, at lightning
speed, while saving significantly on storage.

Powered by multiprocessing, SIMD parallelism (thanks to the Pillow-SIMD
library), an intelligent adaptive algorithm, recursive operations, shell
completion scripts, EXIF preservation (and more), imgp is a very flexible
utility with well-documented easy to use options.

imgp intends to be a stronger replacement of the Nautilus Image Converter
extension, not tied to any file manager and way faster. On desktop
environments (like Xfce or LxQt) which do not integrate Nautilus, imgp will
save your day. File manager nnn provides a script to batch resize images with
imgp.

